# NY (Staten Island)-2 female rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Staten Island NY
Contact: lunayonna @gmail.com (no space)
2 female rats for adoption:


































From Luna:
I have two half year old female rats. They came from a friend who, by accident, adopted a pregnant rat that gave birth to seven babies in the beginning of this year. The pair I have are two of her litter. I have to give them away because as it turns out, I am extremely allergic. Whenever I touch them I break out in a rash. 

The black one is very friendly, the blond one is more shy. However, they are both very tame. I can't keep them anymore but I don't want to give my rat randomly to anyone. One of the main reason is I am worry that they will be the food source of some reptile. 

Also, I live in Staten Island and I am looking for a person that are able to adopted both of my rats. I will give two brand new water bottles, a carrier, food for a week, a wooden house, another wooden hidden house and lot of the wooden toys for free. I felt that I am a not responsible pet owner but that is what I can do and I hope you can help me to find a person who is able to adopt both of my rats! Wish to hear back from you.

From,
Luna
posted for Luna by Raquel
*Contact: lunayonna @gmail.com (no space)*


----------

